
Engineering the Servo Web Browser Engine Using Rust [pdf] - ingve
https://github.com/larsbergstrom/papers/blob/master/icse16-servo-preprint.pdf
======
0xmohit
(For those who might not have already seen.)

Chrome vs Firefox vs Safari vs Servo WebRender:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0hYIRQRiws](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0hYIRQRiws)

------
brudgers
Servo homepage: [https://servo.org/](https://servo.org/)

